# Trouble shifting into gear



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

Lately, I've been having trouble (intermittent) shifting into gear. I've read up on adjusting the clutch, since I'm pretty sure there's more than the specified amount of pedal freeplay - should be about a millimeter, right?

I'm going to give this a shot tonight, if you think this might be the problem.

I've checked the brake fluid reservoir, and it's in operating range and hasn't changed. Is there any place else I should be checking, fluid-wise?

thank you!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the fluid level in the trans itself..


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

good point!

quick question about the pedal at-rest height: the book gives a measurement that does not seem to account for the carpet. do I just measure off the (stock) carpet, or is there an amount you subtract from the specified distance?

I'll check the trans oil before anything else, though.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

measure from floor with carpet..

also check the plastic peice on the shifter ball..


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

> also check the plastic peice on the shifter ball..


what is this piece called (so I can look up how to do it)?

thanks for all your help, zanegrey.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is at the base of the shifter ..
it is the lowest point on the shifter itsellf...


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

cool. one more question:

'round here, I need to special order GL4 tranny fluid, but I do have half a quart left from changing it in my 84 Rabbit. I'm not sure what's in the truck now (haven't changed it since I bought it last year), but if I'm down a bit, can I add what I've got for now?

I guess the question is, if there is GL5 tranny fluid in there now, will adding GL4 hurt anything?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you should be able to add the 4..

but getting rid of whats in there and putting in new is ur best bet..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

NelsonCnty said:


> I guess the question is, if there is GL5 tranny fluid in there now, will adding GL4 hurt anything?


hopefully you dont have GL5, it eats the brass synchros


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Did you check the clutch fluid?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

rbo1577186 said:


> Did you check the clutch fluid?


its near the and below the brake master cylinder. if its empty or low, check for leaks on the slave cyl. its on the bellhousing of the tranny.


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for all the help, guys.

I think I fixed the problem.

Clutch fluid level is fine. I've been meaning to adjust the pedal for a while now, there has been far more than a couple millimeters of freeplay. So I adjusted that. Of course, I did this _before_ I checked the transmission fluid...which was very low. I added about a quart before it started coming out the fill hole. All I could get on short notice was Amelie which is rated for GL4 and GL5. Think that's okay?

Anyway, truck is shifting MUCH better now. Back to normal. And the rumble that I would get at higher rpms after downshifting and taking my foot off the gas is gone. 

So that I understand completely, is the transfer case the other box at the rear axle? Should I check/add in the same manner?

Thanks again.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

yes, you should check that as well. most 4wheelers will even add a tad more by putting the filler side of the vehicle on a curb.


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

I should've mentioned that it's a 2 wheel drive...is there still a transfer case in the rear?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

no there is not.


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

> And the rumble that I would get at higher rpms after downshifting and taking my foot off the gas is gone.


actually I take that back...the rumble is still there when I take my foot off the gas and "coast" in gear. wonder what that could be...

but the shifting is back to normal at least


----------

